# Timeshare Ownership poll - Please vote now!



## CMF

[_Thread moved from About TUG BBS forum._ - mg]

I there a corner of TUG that shows who owns what? It would be interesting [at least for me] to know what percentage of TUGers own Marriott, Hilton, World Mark, etc.  I'm not as interested in the specific resorts owned. I'm more curious about the systems that folks buy into.

Charles


----------



## Dave M

No, there isn't.

However, that info - to the extent people have put their ownership in the "Resorts owned" section of their profile - is available to you. Click on the "Users List" link on the above blue line. Use the "Search Users" link (right side of page) and then "Advanced Search". Then put (for example) *Marriott* in the "Resorts Owned" box and search. For Marriott, you'll come up with 572 Marriott owners out of the 7,859 BBS registrants who have posted at least once on the BBS.


----------



## CMF

*Thank you.*

I wish everybody listed what they owned.  I know that this would not be practical for the mega owners however.

Charles


----------



## TUGBrian

there ya go..enjoy =)

I believe I can add up to 4 more "choices"  if there are some other votes you want.


----------



## DeniseM

Brian - you are are just too good! 

I think it would be great to have a category for "other," or "independents," as well.

THANKS!!!!!


----------



## TUGBrian

other/independent added


----------



## DeniseM

Brian - Since I already voted, it won't let me add a vote for my independent resorts.  No biggie, but if you can, can you please add my vote to that category?

Thanks again!


----------



## Docklander

Go Marriott!   :whoopie:


----------



## TUGBrian

added your vote to ind/other


----------



## Transit

Is this a new way to do polls here on TUG ?I don't recall seeing polls being done like this here before.


----------



## TUGBrian

pretty sure only admins/mods can start polls...tis a doug question.


----------



## HudsHut

In this poll, I presume Wyndham refers to the former Fairfield resorts. Would you please add WorldMark as a separate choice? They are two distinct systems.

Thanks,
Maria


----------



## Makai Guy

TUG Improvements! said:


> pretty sure only admins/mods can start polls...tis a doug question.



Correct, that's how we are configured.


----------



## CMF

*Thanks!*

Tug administrators ROCK!  

Charles

PS The moderators are pretty cool too!


----------



## TUGBrian

Worldmark added...if anyone voted "other/ind" that needed to vote worldmark please let me know and I will change it for you.


----------



## TUGBrian

4 more resort systems added!  if anyone voted "other/ind" that needed to vote for any of the newly added ones please let me know and I will change it for you.

(you may send me a pm if you dont want to post publicly)


----------



## Dave M

Using the methodology in my above post, here are the numbers for those who have posted at least once and who disclose ownership in their posting profile. I added a few to what's in the poll and have included separate numbers for variations that quickly come to mind:

573 - Marriott owners

244 - Wyndham (Wyndham 39, Fairfield 173, Pahio 26, Trendwest 6)

210 - Starwood (Starwood 10, Westin 111, Sheraton 87, SVC 2)

204 - Hilton (Hilton 89, HGVC 115)

148 - Disney (Disney 72, DVC 76)

100 - Worldmark

53 - Westgate (Westgate 52, Wastegate 1)

50 - Sunterra

45 - Hyatt

37 - Bluegreen

25 - Celebrity

21 - Shell

11 - MROP

4 - HCC

2 - Equivest

In addition, 178 people include "Royal" as an ownership. This group, however, can include a variety of resorts with the word "Royal" in addition to the Royal resorts in Mexico.

Searching for "FF" (Fairfield) returned 77 hits. However, I determined that info to be meaningless because many of those returned a positive because of an "ff" combination in another word - such as "cliffs".


----------



## TUGBrian

fun stuff...be interesting to see what this looks like after a month or so.

I plan on leaving it up permanently.


----------



## TUGBrian

updated poll numbers


----------



## TUGBrian

bump for more changes


----------



## JLB

Where the poll is at today, not accounting for multiple weeks, 62% of owners polled own a _branded_ resort.  If all of them have their own exchange system, which I'm not sure about, you can see what a slice that takes out of the pie for the exchange companies.  There is no question that they have been hurt by the trend of the past ten years.

I'm surprised that the exchange companies have kept their numbers up, if they really have.  With past accounting questions, there is not much confidence in the figures they provide.


----------



## JLB

I think the percentages shown on the poll are off.  As of now it shows 105 independents and it says that is 61.05%

But if you add up all the others, they total 156.  

Do the math.

PS:  I do see that 173 have voted, and understand where the 61.05% comes from, but it is not reflective of the actual percentages.


----------



## TUGBrian

people can vote for more than one option...


----------



## TUGBrian

more edits...200+ voters


----------



## JLB

I understand that.

Let me try again.

The percentages shown are of the numbers who have voted, not of the numbers of units owned.  So they are misleading.

Right now, for instance, 124 weeks out of 213 voters are independent, for a false 58.22%.

However, 333 weeks have been indicated.  124 independents would be 37% of 333 weeks.

All the percentages are skewed incorrectly also, since they are being calculated on the number of voters, rather than the number of weeks.

Frinstance, it says the 32 Wyndham owners represent 15.02%.  But, obviously, 32 is less than 10% of 333 (.096).

I'm sure someone, some where sees what I'm saying.



TUG Improvements! said:


> people can vote for more than one option...


----------



## TUGBrian

JLB said:


> I understand that.
> 
> Let me try again.
> 
> The percentages shown are of the numbers who have voted, not of the numbers of units owned.



Which is fantastic...seeing as how the poll is a percentage of timeshares owned by individual members....vs a poll called "number of units owned vs total number of units voted for"  IE...what percentage of voting members own marriott...well lookie there...28% of them do...how many own sunterra  awesome...3%.  Which was the entire point of the poll.



> So they are misleading.



no they arent...there are 213 people who have voted (or whatever the number is now)..some could have voted for one...others could have voted for 2 or 3 or 4...no way to tell.



> Right now, for instance, 124 weeks out of 213 voters are independent, for a false 58.22%.



and thats exactly what it is...out of the 213 people who voted..."independent" was clicked 124 times...or 58% of the people who voted clicked independent.  The math is correct...just because it isnt calculated the way YOU feel it should be calculated does not make it incorrect.  I may have gone to public school...but I can divide 213 by 124 and come out with the same number the forum software does.



> However, 333 weeks have been indicated.  124 independents would be 37% of 333 weeks.



if the factor was a percentage of overall votes yes...but its not...as stated before....the percentage is a factor of the number of voters...not the number of votes.



> All the percentages are skewed incorrectly also, since they are being calculated on the number of voters, rather than the number of weeks.



yes I know this...and is what I said earlier...I fail to see why it is somehow incorrect to you.



> Frinstance, it says the 32 Wyndham owners represent 15.02%.  But, obviously, 32 is less than 10% of 333 (.096).



and here we go round and round again...32/213 = 15.02%



> I'm sure someone, some where sees what I'm saying.



I see exactly what you are saying....however just because it calculates it based on the number of voters(the whole point of the poll IMO)...vs the number of total votes does not make it invalid or misleading.

Fact is the numbers are correct...they just arent correct based on what you feel they should be based on.

The percentages also arent based on the 21,000+ some odd registered users on the board either...or the billions of people total on the internet at any given time.

the percentages are based on the number of voters....who can vote more than once...as stated to begin with.

are you just arguing to argue?

Lets look at it this way...I was the very first person to vote as I created the poll.  I selected marriott..and independent.

now...from the polls way of calculating things...100% of the users who voted own at marriott...and 100% of the users who voted own independent.

your logic would say 50% of the users who voted own marriott...and 50% own independent.  Thusly inaccurate because only one person voted...and they own at both.  I dont own one or the other...I own both..and hence my 1 vote with 2 selections counts for both of them.


----------



## JLB

No.

I said the same thing.

Shorter.   



TUG Improvements! said:


> are you just arguing to argue?


----------



## TUGBrian

So your point was to tell everyone that the poll is a representation of the number of votes each resort got...based on the total number of voters....or an accurate representation of the % of each resort.

IE how many TUGBBS members who voted are owners of xyz resorts.

Thanks for clearing that up. =)


----------



## JLB

Yes.

Cuz I related to my original post, the impact that branded ownership is having on the exchange companies.  That would be based on the number of weeks owned, not the number of owners.  52% and 37% would be a meaningful difference for the observation I was making.

That's all.

I had no bitterness, no contempt for what you are trying to do, nor no other motive, other than to relate it to the impact on the exchange companies, something of interest to all of us on this forum.

I did not wish to spoil your day, or mine, which I spent enjoyably on the golf course with a TUGger and another timeshare owner, at OLCC no less.  

Have a nice evening.  
- - - - - -
A point that hit after posting this is that if this same poll were done 15 years ago, or 10, but certainly 20, we all know that the independents--those using the major exchange companies--would be nearly everyone, if not everyone, so, again, I am amazed that the exchange companies figures keep going up, so they say. 



TUG Improvements! said:


> So your point was to tell everyone that the poll is a representation of the number of votes each resort got...based on the total number of voters....or an accurate representation of the % of each resort.


----------



## JLB

Does that point not strike anyone else, that, if this poll is representative of the real world situation, and that such a high pecentage of ownership would not be going through the major exchange companies, and, yet, they still claim their figures are growing?


----------



## TUGBrian

well it does say independent/other....while I tried to list all the individual systems I could think of...I have no doubt missed many that would take quite a few votes away from the independent/other section.

I dont have any issue with your point of the exchange companies...I only was in question of your statement of "these numbers are inaccurate"


----------



## JLB

I would like to ask . . . for those who own in programs with their own exchanging system, what do you normally do with your _week_ (week, points, or whatever)?

Use it.

Rent it.

Exchange it through a major exchange company.

Exchange it through your internal exchange system.


----------



## rhonda

JLB said:


> I would like to ask . . . for those who own in programs with their own exchanging system, what do you normally do with your _week_ (week, points, or whatever)?


We mostly _use_ our Worldmark Credits (points) w/in the system with an occasional exchange through II.  Each year gives us one long 7-12n trip and the balance in weekend stays.  Our long trip for next year is a roadtrip from San Diego to Yellowstone. We'll visit a total of 6 WM resorts in UT, MT, CO and NV with a brief hotel stay at Mt. Rushmore.  Our weekend uses are typically in the SoCAL/AZ locations.

Edited to add ... forgot DVC:  We always use w/in the DVC system -- booking Disney resorts _other than_ our home resort.  (It doesn't feel like "exchanging through your internal system" -- but I suppose that is the closest answer.)


----------



## tomandrobin

JLB said:


> I would like to ask . . . for those who own in programs with their own exchanging system, what do you normally do with your _week_ (week, points, or whatever)?
> 
> Use it.
> 
> Rent it.
> 
> Exchange it through a major exchange company.
> 
> Exchange it through your internal exchange system.



Starwood we use within the internal trade system. We recently used II for an exchange. We had a resale that came with an unsed week. We also rent unused weeks. 

DVC we use totally within internal system.


----------



## JLB

Thanks.

Two owners do not a trend make, but as individuals go, so goes the group.


----------



## TUGBrian

we can do a separate poll about that if you wish


----------



## JLB

It might be interesting to see what folks do with their ownerships.  I'm trying not to use the word weeks because there are so many varieties of ownership now.


----------



## TUGBrian

pm or email me how you want the poll question worded and the options you would like to see and ill create it for you.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*SunTerra Or Independent ?*

OK, I own at 2 independently managed SunTerra timeshares. 

I do not belong to Club SunTerra -- not that anything's wrong with it. 

For accurate TUG-BBS _Timeshare Ownership Poll_ tabulation, do I mark myself down under the SunTerra category ?

Or do I go with Independent ? 

Your call. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian

be original...do one of each to even things out =)


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Stuffing The [Virtual] Ballot Box.*




TUG Improvements! said:


> be original...do one of each to even things out =)


I don't know if the software lets folks vote more than once. 

The bar-chart tally on my screen shows a notation down in the lower margin saying that I've already voted in the poll. 

If I vote again, will the notation say I've already voted twice in the poll ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DeniseM

Hi Alan - You can vote for more than one category when you vote the first time, but once you vote, you can't vote again.  If the poll categories changed after you voted, and you want to add a vote to another category, just let Brian know.


----------



## TUGBrian

AwayWeGo said:


> I don't know if the software lets folks vote more than once.
> 
> The bar-chart tally on my screen shows a notation down in the lower margin saying that I've already voted in the poll.
> 
> If I vote again, will the notation say I've already voted twice in the poll ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​




ah...i didnt realize you had already voted.

just let me know which one vote to add to the column and I will do so as denise mentioned above!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Not Changing My Mind -- Just Wondering If I Did It Right.*




TUG Improvements! said:


> ah...i didnt realize you had already voted.
> 
> just let me know which one vote to add to the column and I will do so as denise mentioned above!


No need.  I'll just live with my vote -- same as I do in all local, state, & national ballots. 

I was just wondering -- after it was too late -- if I did it right. 

As a retired professional U.S. federal bureaucrat, I'm heavy into compliance with official procedures.  

You can take the Old Duffer out of the bureaucracy*,* but you can't take the bureaucracy out of the Old Duffer. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JLB

So, there is no way to place multiple votes for a category, as in owning 3 of one and a couple of another?



DeniseM said:


> Hi Alan - You can vote for more than one category when you vote the first time, but once you vote, you can't vote again.  If the poll categories changed after you voted, and you want to add a vote to another category, just let Brian know.


----------



## TUGBrian

nope..only one vote per category.


----------



## TUGBrian

poll updated as of 12/10


----------



## Kauai Kid

Since Sunterra is now Diamond is this the time for another edit??

Sterling


----------



## TUGBrian

good call...edited


----------



## adrainp

*I own*

I am currently an owner at Bluegreen, and Silverleaf.  Thinking of selling my interest in Silverleaf soon.

Adrain


----------



## TUGBrian

updated 12/27


----------



## TUGBrian

back to top...like to see at least 1000 people vote =)


----------



## TUGBrian

another update...close to 500 responses sofar!


----------



## DaveNV

So I voted once when this poll first started, and registered my non-affiliated resort.  When I visit the page now, it says I've already voted.  Did I miss where I can also register the three other TS's I own - which are all (somehow) related to Wyndham/Fairfield?  They don't reserve through Wyndham, but are managed by Wyndham.  What does that mean for purposes of this poll?

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian

if you already voted...you cant go back and revote.

I thought wyndham was one of my original entries?


----------



## TUGBrian

votes updated from emails.


----------



## bmann

*Add VRI Resorts?*

I have 8 weeks in th VRI system which currently has 150 timeshare HOA's. Can we add them and include my 8 weeks. 150 resorts is pretty big!!


----------



## TUGBrian

added VRI per request


----------



## UWSurfer

So with VRI now a category, how do those of us who "voted" Other/Independent for our VRI mangaged property switch our vote?   Actually since GWM is not VRI, rather than switching my vote, I'd want to add one for VRI.


----------



## TUGBrian

pm me and ill change your vote.


----------



## Keitht

As in excess of 50% of responses fall into 'Other' is it worth trying to expand the list.  For example CLC, Anfi and Macdonald are amongst the major european resort groups.


----------



## TUGBrian

if people want me to add to the list...ill do it...doesnt bother me much.  I dont plan on taking the poll down or ending it.

I am not sure if there is a limitation to how many options I can ad...doesnt appear to be a limit at the moment however.


----------



## TUGBrian

and more email updates.


----------



## pwrshift

Dave ...is the 573 Marriott owners the number of Marriott owners or the total number of the Marriott resorts they own?  I'm assuming the 573 are Marriott owners and that the number of Marriott weeks might be considerably higher than that?

Brian




Dave M said:


> Using the methodology in my above post, here are the numbers for those who have posted at least once and who disclose ownership in their posting profile. I added a few to what's in the poll and have included separate numbers for variations that quickly come to mind:
> 
> 573 - Marriott owners
> 
> ".


----------



## TUGBrian

I think he was just doing a search on members profiles and came up wtih 573 users who had a marriott resort in their profile.


----------



## MULTIZ321

In the Resort Ownership Poll does the "Royal owners" box refer to Royal Holiday Club members or is it a different group?

If it's different, then would Royal Holiday Club fall under "destination club members"?


Thanks 

Richard


----------



## TUGBrian

when I put it up "I" meant it to be royal resorts....not royal holiday club.

but your point is valid...i dont know how many clicked thinking it was one or the other.


----------



## frozenice

Go Disney


----------



## twinglez

We own 3 weeks at Marriott.


----------



## RickB

What if you own at 1 resort but own 2 weeks.  Wouldn't you get two votes?


----------



## TUGBrian

not in my opinion...but im always up for a debate =)

...you are still just a single owner of a particular developer/resort.

either way...the forum software doesnt allow for that anyway.


----------



## nydvc

Were disney owners from upstate new york. Mouse Owners recommended I stop by and get accurate detail information about other timeshare resorts. Looking forward to haveing many interesting conversations and learning a lot!!! 

Hello to ALL


----------



## TUGBrian

welcome to TUG! =)


----------



## TUGBrian

dont forget to vote here too new people! =)


----------



## tombo

I think that one vote per member is a good way to do it. I own over 20 weeks, and some fall into one category or another (Wyndham, VRI, etc), but most of my weeks are in the other/independent category, so that is what I listed myself as, independent/other. If you start letting people say that they own 6 weeks here and 4 weeks here you will skew the percentages. You need to stick with the one category per member and let people change their "one" category if they want, but not list several in one category or list in several categories. It would be unfair to do it otherwise because some would list their favorites as many times as you will let them. I could list in at least 6 different categories and over 20 times if you count per week owned.  By making me choose one I had to choose the category which fits my ownership best. JMHO, Tom.


----------



## pjrose

TUGBrian said:


> when I put it up "I" meant it to be royal resorts....not royal holiday club.
> 
> but your point is valid...i dont know how many clicked thinking it was one or the other.



I clicked it for Royal Resorts.  That's what it says now - was it previously labeled differently?


----------



## TUGBrian

I think it was just "royal" owners to begin with...and the royal holiday people were confused...as of now they are just part of "other"


----------



## theo

Just out of curiousity, *why* is VRI listed here???

I'm well aware that VRI is a management company; I own several different weeks at two different VRI managed (but otherwise independent) resorts myself, neither one having anything at all to do with the other beyond having the same management company. 

But VRI is not actually a resort "system", per se, so it would seem to be irrelevant and meaningless to have it listed among "ownership options". Nonetheless, I see that some folks have apparently (and inexplicably) listed it anyhow. Harmless, certainly, but also completely irrelevant, unless I am just missing something here...

P.S. It has belatedly occured to me that the VRI takeover of ORE (and its weeks) some time ago could, in fact, make VRI an "ownership system" in a limited sort of way, so I guess I withdraw my own question. If there is some other reason as well, I'd be glad to know it.


----------



## TUGBrian

pretty sure it was a requested add.  I try to make people happy =)


----------



## TUGBrian

nearly 1000 votes sofar, quite an interesting selection of owners!


----------



## savvytraveler

I counted myself as a Wyndham-Fairfield owner although I never owned a fairfield timeshare.  I'm a Wyndham-San Franciso owner and there wasn't a category that reflected my ownership.

Also, I'm a TUG member but under my Avator it indicates I'm a guest.


----------



## DeniseM

> I counted myself as a Wyndham-Fairfield owner although I never owned a fairfield timeshare. I'm a Wyndham-San Franciso owner and there wasn't a category that reflected my ownership.



Wyndham-Fairfield refers to two companies that have merged - Wyndham and Fairfield, it does not refer to the city of Farifield, CA.



savvytraveler said:


> Also, I'm a TUG member but under my Avator it indicates I'm a guest.



When you joined TUG, you received an email with a member's code that you have to add to your profile to be recognized by the system as a member. 

If you can't find the email and code, click on *TUG Resort Databases* at the top of the page.

Scroll down and click on *MEMBERS CLICK HERE TO LOG IN*.

Log in, and the member's code will be in the top box.

To add the member's code, click on *USER CP* in the blue bar at the top of the page.

Then click on *EDIT BBS MEMBER CODE*

Then scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page, put the code in the box, and save it.​


----------



## autumnlover

*I voted Celebrity*

Hi. I am new to this forum and timeshares in general.  We have owned ours for 3 years now.  I voted for Celebrity but as I have owned it, it has been called Legacy Vacation Club.


----------



## TC257

Can you add Welk to the poll? I'd love to see how many of us are out there, although fewer than most owners of other timeshares.


----------



## Grammarhero

I need to update my votes.  I now have Wyndham and an independent resort.


----------



## Grammarhero

TUGBrian said:


> nearly 1000 votes sofar, quite an interesting selection of owners!



Think I need to update my vote.  I know have Wyndham and an independent resort.


----------



## Grammarhero

@TUGBrian and @DeniseM i recently got more TS.  Can you add Wyndham and Other/independent for me?  I can’t seem to change my vote.


----------



## Steinar Andersen

Can you add Silverleaf or Silverleaf/Holiday Inn?


----------



## rickspenceresq1

Vistanna villages

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47

Some Tuggers own more than one timeshare IMHO.


----------



## pedro47

Grammarhero said:


> @TUGBrian and @DeniseM i recently got more TS.  Can you add Wyndham and Other/independent for me?  I can’t seem to change my vote.


Agreed, I have pick up a resale timeshare since joining TUG.


----------

